# Got Fry..



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

What do RBP fry look like? How big are they when they first hatch?

I've gotten fry a few times and they always turn out to be White Clouds









I bought new P's recently and finally got rid of all my white clouds., Last night I discovered new fry. Look a little bigger and darker than previous fry. My 2 rbp's are in a 55hex, they're about 6 inches and one is definitely gotten darker, so it's possible...

I don't want to get too excited. Probably more white clouds

Is there anything I should look for to identify new fry as piranhas?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres an excellent closeup pic from frankyo *frankyo's RBP fry*


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Heres an excellent closeup pic from frankyo *frankyo's RBP fry*
> [snapback]846496[/snapback]​


Thanks Hollywood,
Those pictures put all my doubts to rest. Looks like I got yet another batch of White Clouds!


----------

